# headliner redo.....



## royer300 (Jan 24, 2007)

since everyone seems to have suede headliners these days.....i decided to switch it up....so i went with a fur material.....








tell me what you think.....and post pics up of your liners... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: headliner redo..... (royer300)*


----------



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: headliner redo..... (NB_Turbo1)*

Crazy looking headliner! I am going to hopefully get mine done when I get back. How much do you guys pay to have it done?


----------



## royer300 (Jan 24, 2007)

i did mine myself....


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: headliner redo..... (Island20V)*

yea i did mine myself too, its better i think i only spent like 40-50 dollars compared to paying a couple hundread at some shop


----------



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: headliner redo..... (NB_Turbo1)*

Do either of you have a-pillar airbags?


----------



## krayz337 (Sep 21, 2004)

god i hope not...


----------



## 03BORA18T (Jan 22, 2008)

So i'm doing a blue-ish looking plad material for my headliner, did anyone else have any trouble trying to get the **** to fit every indention??


----------



## krayz337 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: (03BORA18T)*

its only an issue if the material has no stretch to it..


----------



## Blackwheel'n (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: headliner redo..... (NB_Turbo1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NB_Turbo1* »_



http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shangsta (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: headliner redo..... (NB_Turbo1)*

NB_Turbo1, that is one baller headliner. Props


----------



## EASTCOAST VW (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: headliner redo..... (Shangsta)*

Mine. Just finished it last week.

_Quote, originally posted by *EASTCOAST VW* »_


----------



## JDam (Jan 14, 2008)

NIICCEE!!!
Thanks guys, now theres another thing to add to my "want to do" list!


----------



## 03BORA18T (Jan 22, 2008)

what type of glue should i use... i got some spray **** but unfortunately it won't stick, any idea's of what the hell is going on?


----------



## Esevw (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: headliner redo..... (EASTCOAST VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EASTCOAST VW* »_Mine. Just finished it last week.


Lookin good bro, Did you use a top stitch on the seams? It looks really good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EASTCOAST VW (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: headliner redo..... (Esevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Esevw* »_ Lookin good bro, Did you use a top stitch on the seams? It looks really good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, it's just the regular stitching pattern. (Single threaded line)
Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AlpineStarz067 (Nov 25, 2007)

can you remove the side impact airbags ? like the pillars


----------



## 03BORA18T (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (03BORA18T)*

ok, so i finally finished... i'm not too sure if i like the end result? What do you guys think? Honest opinion.... Thanks


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (03BORA18T)*

yo im diggin it i would just keep the sunroof thing back, thats what im doing, but thanks for all the props guys i posted a few pics in the beetle forum and noone seemed to like it that much.....


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: headliner redo..... (EASTCOAST VW)*

your headliner is sick that single piping stich that you have going on just sets the whole stlye off, def. give you some props for the hard work


----------



## sweetpea2127 (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: headliner redo..... (NB_Turbo1)*

I WAS WONDERING DO U HAVE TO TAKE OUT THE HEADLINER ? do u just put the material over the existing headliner and glue and sew it?? I want to do it myself... I already can recover my seats so I figure it can't be much hard to do my headliner. oh and how do u take out the headliner??? I have a 92 and 88 cabriolets and need to redo both... we already replaced the roof on the 88. AND WILL NEED TO REPLACE THE ROOF ON THE 92.. I'M HAVING TONS OF FUN FIXING MY CARS... JUST I'M NOT THE SMARTEST CRAYON IN THE BOX.. lol


----------



## Pimp4cheddar (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: headliner redo..... (EASTCOAST VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EASTCOAST VW* »_Mine. Just finished it last week.



SO SEXY...MORE DETAILS PLEASE!


----------



## NickDisher (Jun 1, 2010)

what glue should i use? I did this to my last car and the headliner fabric only held for about a week..


----------



## MarksManB (Jul 2, 2002)

NickDisher said:


> what glue should i use? I did this to my last car and the headliner fabric only held for about a week..


3M 90 Spray Adhesive. Every thread I've read says this is the stuff. I'm still looking for material to redo all my crappy tan cloth. I've taken apart 1 door card and got rid of the foam padding that disintegrated under the cloth. I'm going to experiment and reuse the cloth AS padding under new material.


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

something i want to do but i am not that crafty

anyone on here making them and selling em?


----------



## MarksManB (Jul 2, 2002)

Si Trav said:


> something i want to do but i am not that crafty
> 
> anyone on here making them and selling em?


I haven't gotten around to doing mine, but by the looks of things, I'd say that removal and reinstallation of the headliner will be way more difficult than stripping and re-covering the headliner itself. Plus, the headliner board is an odd shape to ship so it would be cheaper to find a local shop to do it versus getting a whole headliner mailordered.


----------

